# BOV some suggestions?



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a 1988 Suzuki Sidekick (almost identical to a geo tracker), its a 5 speed manual transmission, 4WD, and will go just about anywhere. I've had this for about a year and I love this thing. There are a lot of aftermarket parts that you can get for it and it is pretty fuel efficient. My question to all of you out there is what can I do to it to make it BOV worthy? I know it is small, but I really like it. I did do some research and found them pretty sought after for rock climbing. I want to (eventually) go through the entire thing and make it my BOV, but as of currently I have my 1998 Chevy Tahoe (with towing package and half of the Z71 package on it that came stock) as my BOV. I would love the Tahoe to be it, but it has almost 200k miles on it and is starting to have some problems. Plus it only gets 15mpg.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The only thing wrong with that Suzuki is that a gallon of water a box of ammo is about all you can haul at a time


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Hubie1110 said:


> I have a 1988 Suzuki Sidekick (almost identical to a geo tracker), its a 5 speed manual transmission, 4WD, and will go just about anywhere. I've had this for about a year and I love this thing. There are a lot of aftermarket parts that you can get for it and it is pretty fuel efficient. My question to all of you out there is what can I do to it to make it BOV worthy? I know it is small, but I really like it. I did do some research and found them pretty sought after for rock climbing. I want to (eventually) go through the entire thing and make it my BOV, but as of currently I have my 1998 Chevy Tahoe (with towing package and half of the Z71 package on it that came stock) as my BOV. I would love the Tahoe to be it, but it has almost 200k miles on it and is starting to have some problems. Plus it only gets 15mpg.


Do US 5.7 vortec trucks have different ecms than their canadian versions? , we have a '97 yukon and a '99 tahoe (with 34'' tires) and they both get way better fuel milage than that, I know our gallon is bigger but not that much.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

M35a2.....


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Do some research on a diesel conversion. I don't remember which diesel engine is generally used for this swap, but the 1.8L VW turbodiesel is popular in general. IIRC, the gas engine in the Samurai only had about 50hp, which is fine for crawling if you have steep gears, but you won't be pulling a trailer and your speed will be severely limited. I'd probably buy one myself if I found it cheap.

You may also want to visit 4btswaps.com for info on possibly converting the Tahoe to diesel. I think you'd have to do a solid axle swap as well to support the increased weight, but IMO, solid axles are required for a serious offroad vehicle anyway.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> Do some research on a diesel conversion. I don't remember which diesel engine is generally used for this swap, but the 1.8L VW turbodiesel is popular in general. IIRC, the gas engine in the Samurai only had about 50hp, which is fine for crawling if you have steep gears, but you won't be pulling a trailer and your speed will be severely limited. I'd probably buy one myself if I found it cheap.
> 
> You may also want to visit 4btswaps.com for info on possibly converting the Tahoe to diesel. I think you'd have to do a solid axle swap as well to support the increased weight, but IMO, solid axles are required for a serious offroad vehicle anyway.


An M35A2 is able to run on any petroleum based liquid...


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> An M35A2 is able to run on any petroleum based liquid...


Yeah, slowly.
At about 6MPG if you are lucky.
Making a ton of racket.
Screaming, "hey I am a military guy with all the goodies, come and get me!"
...and very few parts in a local Advanced auto will fix it when it breaks.


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

Travel through the woods is one thing, but I would plan on being able to get through some towns on the roads myself.
I like an older (1975 - 1995 or so) Ford pickup with the inline 6 motor and a manual transmission.
They are virtually unkillable and parts are everywhere.
Best of all, you blend in and look like every other poor sod trying to get away. 
There is nothing in that vehicle that says you are any better equipped than anyone else.
Stealth comes in many forms.
Blending in is my choice.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've heard and seriously thought about the diesel conversion as well. What about a small lift in it? Roll cage? And trust me I can get more than just a box of ammo and a gallon of water in it. I use it for my daily driver and have never really had a problem getting our bags in and some supplies in. What about a safari kit? Just a few ideas to throw around. I'm completely serious about making this my BOV guys and gals, please don't poke fun at me for it. Thanks for all the help so far though.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Do US 5.7 vortec trucks have different ecms than their canadian versions? , we have a '97 yukon and a '99 tahoe (with 34'' tires) and they both get way better fuel milage than that, I know our gallon is bigger but not that much.


I wouldn't be able to tell ya, sorry. I do know that mine does get 15 consistently. In city, on highway, pulling, etc. all get 15 mpg. I know others get better, but mine is odd. :/


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.conquestvehicles.com/index.html
I was bored this morning and found this interesting and Canadian made TOO.........
Our BOV is a 99 Explorer 4x4 good towing capacity not bad on fuel, it will haul all we need if I had the money I would do a 4 inch lift kit and a winch but as of now its good enoough we also have 4 running MCs 2 kick with points.....


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

Have thought out a light trailer for the back of that little Geo/suzuki?
There is a fellow who tows a heavier teardrop with one of those. He did the VW turbo diesel engine install on it and claims 40MPG highway with fryer oil and the trailer carries the lighter stuff he needs and provides a sleeping area without pushing a ton of air.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Hubie1110 said:


> I've heard and seriously thought about the diesel conversion as well. What about a small lift in it? Roll cage? And trust me I can get more than just a box of ammo and a gallon of water in it. I use it for my daily driver and have never really had a problem getting our bags in and some supplies in. What about a safari kit? Just a few ideas to throw around. I'm completely serious about making this my BOV guys and gals, please don't poke fun at me for it. Thanks for all the help so far though.


I think you have a good plan there. I don't personally like them, but just because I don't like suzuki, or geo. I have seen these things hang with wranglers, and other offroad vehichles. Done right I'd say you'd have an awesome BoV.

I just checked out youtube, and searched BoV samurai.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Hubie1110 said:


> I've heard and seriously thought about the diesel conversion as well. What about a small lift in it? Roll cage? And trust me I can get more than just a box of ammo and a gallon of water in it. I use it for my daily driver and have never really had a problem getting our bags in and some supplies in. What about a safari kit? Just a few ideas to throw around. I'm completely serious about making this my BOV guys and gals, please don't poke fun at me for it. Thanks for all the help so far though.


There are a number of offroad vehicle forums on the internets. pirate4x4.com and expeditionportal are two I've found that I really like. Expeditionportal is geared more towards self contained mobile living spaces(best I can explain it) with things like onboard shower systems, built in water storage, etc.. Lots of good info there, though probably not a lot for a vehicle as small as a samurai, though expedition trailers might be something to consider. Pirate4x4 is really more of a hard core offroad forum and you'll be able to find out what mods or parts are worthwhile and which ones are junk.


----------

